# angeln ampuriabrava



## Big-Nono (11. Juli 2007)

hallo und hilfe hilfe hilfe hilfe ich wollt eigentlich in den bodden zum riesen zocken|abgelehn leider hat mir meine bessere hälfte einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht und mich mit einem netten spanien urlaub überrascht|krach: ja toll jetzt geht es nach ampuriabrava aber den stock lasse ich bestimmt nicht zuhause da hat sie falsch gedacht jetzt brauche ich armer mann eure hilfe damit i dort auch ein erfolgs erlebnis verbuchen kann und etwas zu tage fördere werde mich wohl nicht auf ein boot schleichen können aber i finde schon einen ruhigen platz.möchte gerne wissen was man dort worauf fangen kann vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen damit ich wenigstens ein wenig über die bodden niederlage hinweg komme vielen dank u petri heil euer big-nono :vik:


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*



Big-Nono schrieb:


> hallo und hilfe hilfe hilfe hilfe ich wollt eigentlich in den bodden zum riesen zocken|abgelehn leider hat mir meine bessere hälfte einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht und mich mit einem netten spanien urlaub überrascht|krach: ja toll jetzt geht es nach ampuriabrava aber den stock lasse ich bestimmt nicht zuhause da hat sie falsch gedacht jetzt brauche ich armer mann eure hilfe damit i dort auch ein erfolgs erlebnis verbuchen kann und etwas zu tage fördere werde mich wohl nicht auf ein boot schleichen können aber i finde schon einen ruhigen platz.möchte gerne wissen was man dort worauf fangen kann vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen damit ich wenigstens ein wenig über die bodden niederlage hinweg komme vielen dank u petri heil euer big-nono :vik:


 
Ganz Ampuriabrava ist durchzogen mit Kanälen. Hier kannste angeln ohne Strömung oder größeren Bootsverkehr. Im offenen Meer oder Brandung hab ich dort noch nicht geangelt.


----------



## Aal~Andy (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

Hi war 7 Jahre lang dort zum Jahresurlaub zu machen, damals noch mit eltern war auch immer stehts wie bereits beschrieben viel an den Kanälen gute fänge kannst du mit Fischfetzen machen mehr weis ich leider auch nicht aber das mal als kleien hilfe


----------



## Aal~Andy (26. September 2007)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

UPS sorry bin wohl zu spät dran na dann versuchs nächstes jahr


----------



## rabjoped (30. September 2007)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

hallo big-nono,wahrscheinlich bin ich auch zu spät aber wenn dir der urlaub gefallen hat(oder auch deiner besseren hälfte)und du kommst mal wieder in diese gegend,angeln kann man hier nicht nur in den kanälen von ampuriabrava und im meer sondern auch in den hiesigen flüssen.aal,karpen,forelle sind nicht selten.aber achtung! ANGELSCHEIN ist erforderlich,auch im meer.wird zwar wenig kontrolliert,aber wenn,dann sind die strafen drastisch.solltest du,oder auch andere angler einen schein hier benötigen kann ich gerne behilflich sein.(möglichst 2-3 wochen vor dem urlaub) 
petri heil


----------



## marbl (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

Hallo zusammen, ich hät zum Thema angeln in Ampuriabrava auch noch ein paar Fragen. Ich mache voraussichtlich im September Familienurlaub in Ampu und werde in einem Haus direkt am Kanal wohnen. 
Ich würde da gerne mein Anglerglück direkt vom hauseigenen Bootssteg aus versuchen. Ist das überhaupt erlaubt?
Krieg ich da unten auch einen Angelschein wenn ich in der Schweiz keinen Schein habe?
@rabjoped: Könntest Du mir so einen Schein besorgen? (Gibt's die auch auf kurze Zeit limitiert? Ich bräuchte nicht einen Schein der für ein Jahr oder länger gültig ist, ich würd wirklich nur in den 2 Wochen Urlaub ein paar mal die Angel auswerfen)

Komm ich da mit einem "Einsteiger-Allrounder-Anglerset" ;o) klar oder brachts da irgendwas spezielles?#c

Danke für Eure Antworten und Tipps an ein Angel-Greenhorn
marbl


----------



## PsychoBo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

Zu den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen vor Ort kann ich leider nichts beitragen. 

Ich war vor vielen Monden mal dort, um die Ausgrabungstätte zu besuchen. Vom dortigen antiken Hafen existiert noch ein Stück Hafenmauer. Das liegt ein paar Meter vom Strand entfernt. Als wir dort waren, konnte ich morgens einen Raubzug beobachten. Ganz in der Nähe der antiken Mauer und vor allem in absoluter Wurfweite, konnte ich wirklich große Fische beim Rauben beobachten. Heute denke ich, dass es große Bluefish (>5kg) waren. 

Wäre also ein Versuch dort wert morgens immer mal zu blinkern.   

Grüße
Bo


----------



## thom (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Zu den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen vor Ort kann ich leider nichts beitragen.
> 
> Ich war vor vielen Monden mal dort, um die Ausgrabungstätte zu besuchen. Vom dortigen antiken Hafen existiert noch ein Stück Hafenmauer. Das liegt ein paar Meter vom Strand entfernt. Als wir dort waren, konnte ich morgens einen Raubzug beobachten. Ganz in der Nähe der antiken Mauer und vor allem in absoluter Wurfweite, konnte ich wirklich große Fische beim Rauben beobachten. Heute denke ich, dass es große Bluefish (>5kg) waren.
> 
> ...




Wo ist denn dort die Antike Hafenmauer?


----------



## Baronvonundzu (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln ampuriabrava*

@ marbl: Also ich fahre seit nunmehr 22 Jahren nach Ampuriabrava, hab bis auf 3 Jahre immer am Kanal gewohnt und nahezu jedes Jahr gefangen. Vor allem morgens schwimmen teils große Trupps von Meeräschen in den Kanälen umher, ist aber schwierig die zu kriegen ( werf mal ein Brötchen ins Wasser ), ich habe 2 Fänge gemacht die sich in meiner Fangstatistik abheben: 1 Aal von 128 cm und jetzt lach nicht auf Pose knapp über Grund mit einer Köderkombi aus Graubrot-Butter-Salami, war von Hinfahrt übrig geblieben, ich war damals 7 Jahre alt ( war mit Sicherheit ein Zufallsfang ), und dann vor 6 Jahren ein Wolfsbarsch von 60 cm. Den habe ich auch vom Bootssteg im Hauptkanal gefangen, Köder Miesmuschel. Ich verzichte mittlerweile ganz auf Posen und Co, 20-30 g Sargblei, oder Tropfenblei am Anti-Tangle-Tube, Vorfach ca. 60 cm lang ( 30 Monofile ), etwas größerer kräftiger Haken mit Widerhaken am Schaft damit Muschel & Co. nicht verloren gehen und ab damit in den Kanal, so bis zur Mitte oder leicht drüber, da es vor allem im Hauptkanal zu regem Bootsverkehr kommen kann rate ich dir ein einfaches Blei ( 10-15 g ) an einem Wirbeleinzuhängen und dieses nach dem Auswurf in die Schnur einzuhängen, damit die Schnur auf den grund gezogen wird und Boote nicht durch die Schnur fahren können, Rute dann flach ablegen, Rollenbügel auf, Einhängebissanzeige dran ( Ü-Ei, Aalglocke etc.), Dose San Miguel öffnen und warten!Spezialausrüstung ist nicht notwendig, die Rute sollte halt schon was aushalten, ebenso die Schnur.

Wenn du dann mal Abwechslung haben willst könntest du mal zur Muga fahren ( Fluss der am Rand von Ampuriabrava ins Meer mündet, hier hab ich vor 10 Jahren an einem Tag 2 Karpfen gefangen ( 45 cm und 54 cm ), mit Grundblei auf Frolic. Sowohl die Karpfen als auch der o.g. Wolfsbarsch haben richtig Laune gemacht, da war Power drin.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir eine Hilfestellung bieten; zum Thema Angelschein hab ich dort leider keine Erfahrung ( hatte dort noch nie einen und bin noch nie kontrolliert worden); kannst vor Ort aber mal zu Peter`s Fishing Shop gehen ( ist auf der Hauptstr. ) und dich erkundigen. Wenn du was gefangen hast Foto machen und hier einstellen.

Ich bin ab dem 3ten Juli wieder da und versuche auch mal mein Glück, werd aber 2 Tage nach Mequinenza rüberfahren und ein wenig "Wallern"!

Gruß
Baronvonundzu


----------

